# aulonocara firefish



## tony2323 (Jun 26, 2010)

a few pics of my breeding male aulonocara firefish


----------



## ybmarmot (Jun 15, 2010)

WOW! That's a low price! Huh, I mean that's great color! :thumb:


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

gorgeous fish :thumb:


----------



## tony2323 (Jun 26, 2010)

thankyou :thumb:


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

He's a beauty!

How is is temperament with other Peacocks. I had a 'Strawberry' in a male Tank that was a mean bugger so I was forced to get rid of him.
However his colour was nowhere near as impressive as your guy-if he was parting with him would have beebn harder.

Out of interest. How consistent are the fry from these guys in terms of colour


----------



## tony2323 (Jun 26, 2010)

hi 
the tempriment is good with mine,my origional firefish came from dutch stock and i have selective bred them over the last 3-4 years to get the fish i have now,

i think the aggresive strains of these fish come from the far east where they are subject to a lot of hormones.

for example,,look at a human body builder that takes testosramone to aid his body building,he becomes a very aggressive chap,i believe its the same with fish,(but just my thoughts)

regards breeding true ?

no they dont,you get quite a few throwbacks ,i personaly will not sell firefish until they show signs of being a good example of the fish,this happens around 6-8cm

here is a pic of a firefish dispatch tank,you can see some fish are better than others


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm afraid to ask. What's a dispatch tank? Your fish is spectacular.


----------



## tony2323 (Jun 26, 2010)

hi

a dispatch tank is a tank where i take fish from when they are ordered/sold :thumb:


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

tony2323 said:


> hi
> 
> i think the aggresive strains of these fish come from the far east where they are subject to a lot of hormones.
> 
> ...


I had one attempt with breeding my strawberry and had almost a full blown looking Red shoulder as one of young. The rest were graduated versions. Maybe only a few were any good.

I put aggression down to the 'Make-up' of that fish and the 'breed' in general rather than just Hormones. Bought them 2nd generation here in NZ- their parents bought as young imported stock, but obviously not a great strain.

I hope Body builder's Children aren't doomed to aggression levels of their drug cheating Dad.LOL
Either way Man-made fish with man made contributing factors to their behavior/look I guess.

Yours is a Fantastic example


----------

